# Extremely rare white crested bat



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Moon is adorable! You know, for a bat he looks a LOT like a silly white bird


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So cute, Mr. Moon!

And look, I have one too!


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

And look he's Mooning everyone too! . Yes I am a lameo! 
Moon is adorable as always!!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow! That is a rare looking bat! 
Moon...you're a bit cheeky I think.


----------



## OOwl (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow. Be still my heart. The snow-white cockatiel is a sight to behold. Moon is gorgeous.


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

most gorgeous!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Lol when i saw this thread i was thinking "Why's a bat pic in cockatiel pics?"

Then i opened it it and i was like "d'oh!"

Moon is totally adorable as always


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Love the pictures!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Haha, he is so handsome! Little bat Tony was doing the bat thing on his rope perch this afternoon, and then fell off it, LOL


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

eduardo said:


> Haha, he is so handsome! Little bat Tony was doing the bat thing on his rope perch this afternoon, and then fell off it, LOL


DOH! Thats too funny!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

How funny! Silly bird... Very pretty too omg!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yes, I have one such creature as well. Though she's more of a dappled gray


----------

